# Nitro Capital TLS anyone tried them?



## pcv1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Well, I just bought them, so I'll see.


----------



## kamiklza (Apr 14, 2019)

*Nitro capital tls*

I’m interested in this boot too but couldn’t find any reviews on it. Can you share a bit more after you bought it? I wanna know if the footprint is reduced compared to other boot? How’s the tls system work after upgraded?( I assume it is using 4 teeth now?) how’s the lacing system with the inner? ( will it get loose easily) and how’s the comfortabiliy overall? It would be great if you can pose some real picture on your foot! Sorry for so many questions asked as you are the only one who bought it lol


----------



## kamiklza (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m interested in this boot too but couldn’t find any reviews on it. Can you share a bit more after you bought it? I wanna know if the footprint is reduced compared to other boot? How’s the tls system work after upgraded?( I assume it is using 4 teeth now?) how’s the lacing system with the inner? ( will it get loose easily) and how’s the comfortabiliy overall? It would be great if you can pose some real picture on your foot! Sorry for so many questions asked as you are the only one who bought it lol


----------



## pcv1 (Jan 5, 2019)

@kamiklza, i don’t know how the footprint compares to other boots at the same size, as my other boot (Thirty Two Lashed) is half a size up from the Nitro's. The lacing system works well imo, they upgraded the tls for 2019 and as the sales person told me they had about 15 complaints per year earlier, - this season they only had to replace tls on one pair. It’s four teeth now, works well, is easy to tighten and loosen up. Takes a bit more time to take the boot off compared to boots with the boa system. I can’t do a comparison to earlier year’s tls as this is my first Nitro boot. 

The inner lacing holds the heel firmly in place. I didn’t experience any heel drag. It didn’t loosen up either. The boots fitted my feet nicely. I was a bit worried as I bought them online without the chance to try them first. I will say they are true to size. Overall very good comfort for me. Not too narrow, not too wide for my feet. I used them for 6.5 hours last Saturday without any discomfort (I choose comfort fit rather than performance fit for my boots, so that comes in to play as well). 

A bonus is all the customization you can do to adjust the stiffness. My 32 lashed felt soft like slippers after using the Capital .


----------

